# R-Call 08004141



## tclubber (3 Januar 2005)

Hallo,

ich bekomme laufend Anrufe von 08004141. Meistens kommen diese Anrufe mitten in der Nacht. Also geht meine mein Anrufbeantworter (ich glaube das heisst TNet-Box) dran. Ich habe gelesen dass in diesem Fall auch die Anrufe automatisch angenommen werden können + berechnet werden. 
Stimmt das! Wenn ja, was kann man tun. Wie teuer können die Anrufe werden.

Vielen Dank in vorraus!
Andreas


----------



## jupp11 (3 Januar 2005)

*Re: R-Call*



			
				tclubber schrieb:
			
		

> Wie teuer können die Anrufe werden.


Nur wenn du ´ne Taste drückst, 0800 selber ist kostenfrei  
siehe auch http://www.teltarif.de/forum/a-o2/1781-2.html
und  http://www.r-call-by-call.de/08004141/home.php


> Der Angerufene trägt hierbei (anders als beim normalen Call-by-Call-Verfahren) die Kosten fürs Gespräch – außer man telefoniert zu den vorgegebenen Gratiszeiten oder sogar rund um die Uhr aus einer ausgewählten Stadt.
> Und damit der Angerufene genau weiß, was ihn das R-Gespräch kostet, informiert eine kostenlose Tarifansage über den aktuell fälligen Tarif. Der Anrufer telefoniert über
> R-CALL-BY-CALL von jedem Telefon aus immer kostenlos, wenn der Angerufene zahlt!


http://www.r-call-by-call.de/08004141/sofunktionierts.php


> Nach Eingabe der R-CALL-BY-CALL-Vorwahl inkl. der vollständigen Rufnummer wird der A Teilnehmer aufgefordert kurz seinen Namen einzusprechen (damit der Angerufene auch weiss wer ihn sprechen möchte). Danach muss B nur noch durch drücken der Tasten 1 & 2 oder sprechen des Wortes "JA" die Annahme des Gespräches bestätigen und schon werden A & B miteinander verbunden.


*Der Anrufbeantworter sollte also nicht "JA" sagen" .....*
http://www.r-call-by-call.de/08004141/faq.php


> Was kostet ein " R-CALL-BY-CALL "-Gespräch den Angerufenen?


*wenn das Gespräch angenommen wird! *


> Die Preise für ein R-Gespräch mit R-CALL-BY-CALL können Sie der nachfolgenden Tabelle entnehmen. Die Abrechnung erfolgt im Minutentakt.
> 
> 0800 aus dem Ortsnetz: 		24 Cent pro Minute
> 0800 aus dem Fernnetz: 		48 Cent pro Minute
> ...


j.
PS: außerdem solltest du deine Freunde und Bekannten "interviewen" ob sie sich "lustige" Scherze 
erlauben....


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (4 Januar 2005)

Hm ...

Diese R-Calls werden auch gerne von Sparfüchsen mit den Namen "Bringemilchmit" oder "Ichverspätemich" genutzt.

Nebelwolf


----------



## jupp11 (4 Januar 2005)

Nebelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Diese R-Calls werden auch gerne von Sparfüchsen mit den Namen "Bringemilchmit" oder "Ichverspätemich" genutzt.



Ob die  nach Erhalt der nächsten Telefonrechnung noch gern gesehene Gäste sind....

j.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (4 Januar 2005)

*Re: R-Call*



			
				jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> *Der Anrufbeantworter sollte also nicht "JA" sagen" .....*


Dies ist IMHO nicht das Problem des Anschlussinhabers, sondern des R-Call Anbieters. Dieser traegt im Zweifelsfall die Beweispflicht fuer das ordnungsgemaesse Zustandekommen des Vertrages. Zugegebenermassen duerfte das Beweislastproblem in der Praxis spannend werden, aber wenn ich *Janosch* heisse und den Namen auf dem AB nenne, dann koennen die eigentlich nur den AB als Vertragspartner heranziehen 
Gruesse,
TSCN

PS: vermutlich werden dann die Juristen entscheiden, dass man die Aufsichtspflicht gegenueber seinem Anrufbeantworter verletzt hat...


----------



## IT-Schrauber (4 Januar 2005)

jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> Nebelwolf schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wieso? Kostet ja nix. Wie weiter oben zu lesen war, bekommt "die Zielperson" zuerst den Namen des Anrufers genannt und kann sich dann entscheiden ob das Gespraech angenommen werden soll. Wenn ich als Namen "Ichverspaetemich" angebe, und "die Zielperson" dann Bescheid weiss und die Annahme verweigert, kostet es nur den R-Call-Anbieter...


----------



## jupp11 (4 Januar 2005)

http://www.r-call-by-call.de/08004141/faq.php


> R-CALL-BY-CALL berechnet keine Kosten für den Gesprächsaufbau.


die Kosten des Geprächsaufbaus für den R-Call- Anbieter sind marginal...
die stellen sich doch nicht die Kundenkosten in  Rechnung , sondern nur die minimalen 
Providerkosten, die einen winzigen Bruchteil darstellen, ca etwa 1-2  Cent/min 
damit lohnt sich das Geschäft immer, selbst wenn ab und zu die  Annahme verweigert wird 
j.


----------



## IT-Schrauber (4 Januar 2005)

Und damit waeren wir wieder bei meiner urspruenglichen Frage, wieso solche Sparfuechse nach der naechsten Telefonrechnung nicht mehr gern gesehene Leute sein sollten  :gruebel:


----------



## jupp11 (4 Januar 2005)

das Thema dreht sich nicht um Sparfüchse , das hast du reingebracht und da war außer von dir nie die Rede.
Die Zielgruppe sind bestimmt keine Schlauberger wie du...

j.


----------



## IT-Schrauber (8 Januar 2005)

jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> das Thema dreht sich nicht um Sparfüchse , das hast du reingebracht und da war außer von dir nie die Rede.
> Die Zielgruppe sind bestimmt keine Schlauberger wie du...
> 
> j.



Einspruch: Das mit den Sparfüchsen stammt von Nebelwolf... Ich wunderte mich nur wegen Deines Kommentars, dass solche Leute nach der nächsten Telefonrechnung nicht mehr gern gesehen seien. Und statt einer Antwort darauf titulierst Du mich als Schlauberger...  :roll:


----------



## jupp11 (8 Januar 2005)

Tschuldigun , nehme alles zurück , bist kein Schlauberger ...

j.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (8 Januar 2005)

jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> Ob die  nach Erhalt der nächsten Telefonrechnung noch gern gesehene Gäste sind....



Ich denke schon,  sofern "Bringenochmilchmit" nachdem sie Ihren Namen genannt hat, auflegt. Da kann der Angerufene auch Jakob, Janosch oder Jehovah heißen.

Nebelwolf


----------



## jupp11 (8 Januar 2005)

Drück ich mich so undeutlich aus? Ich red nicht von den Schlaubergern sondern von denen
mit denen R-Call seine Kohle macht,  wenn das sich nicht rechnen würde, hätten die das längst eingestellt.
Was besonders bedenklich ist , genau mit dieser Methode Telefonterror auszuführen zu können.  
Da  das Ganze sogar von Telefonzellen praktiziert werden kann, kann jemand auf diese Weise 
ohne in Gefahr zu laufen entdeckt zu werden und  ohne dass ihn das einen Pfennig kostet,
Mitbürger terrorisieren, wie es diverse Postings in mehreren Foren beweisen. 
 Sei froh, wenn du so was nicht mal am eigenen Leib erleben mußt,
was der erste Poster schreibt


			
				tclubber schrieb:
			
		

> ich bekomme laufend Anrufe von 08004141. Meistens kommen diese Anrufe mitten in der Nacht.


das ist das Thema des Threads und nicht die Schlauberger ...

j.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (8 Januar 2005)

jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> Da  das Ganze sogar von Telefonzellen praktiziert werden kann, kann jemand auf diese Weise
> ohne in Gefahr zu laufen entdeckt zu werden und  ohne dass ihn das einen Pfennig kostet,
> Mitbürger terrorisieren, wie es diverse Postings in mehreren Foren beweisen.



Ich bezweifele, daß es für einen Stalker einen Unterschied macht ob er kostenlos von einer Zelle telefoniert oder per Guthabenkarte. 
Im Forum Antispam wird über einen ähnlichen Fall diskutiert. Es ist laut der Diskussionsbeiträge möglich, die Telefonnummer der 0800-Anrufer zu ermitteln: 
http://210112.antispam.de/t506394f11743051__die_unendliche_Geschichte.html

Das größte Mißbrauchspotential sehe ich derzeit in Anzeigen wie "Kostenlos mit Deinen Freunden telefonieren", die schon öfter in Jugendzeitungen aufgetaucht sind.

Nebelwolf


----------



## jupp11 (8 Januar 2005)

Nebelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Das größte Mißbrauchspotential sehe ich derzeit in Anzeigen wie "Kostenlos mit Deinen Freunden telefonieren", die schon öfter in Jugendzeitungen aufgetaucht sind.



ist ja alles richtig,  aber nochmal , das ist nicht das Thema dieses Threads und des Problems 
mit der der Poster den Thread gestartet hat. 



			
				tclubber schrieb:
			
		

> ich bekomme laufend Anrufe von 08004141. Meistens kommen diese Anrufe mitten in der Nacht.



j.


----------



## Anonymous (13 Dezember 2005)

*terror seit monaten...mit 08004141*

...also, dass es r-gespräche gibt ist ja gut. wir, das heisst, mehrer leute bei uns im haus werden in den letzten monaten mit anrufen terrorisiert. und das meine ich wirklich so, morgens, abends und das im schnitt 20-30x am tag und das seit monaten. hilfe von unseren anbieter ist NUR mit Kosten verbunden.  übrigens ist nicht nur das festnetz davon betroffen, auch unsere handies klingeln ständig.
übrigens bei uns meldet sich keiner an, es sind immer irgendwelche raschelgeräusche und dann die ansage drücken sie die 1 und 2. alle anrufe kommen aus dem mobilnetz. 
im sommer dachten wir auch zuerst es wäre ein streich, nach monatelangen terrorisieren ist das nun kaum noch möglich von einem streich auszugehen.
bei meiner 76j. mutter liegen die nerven blank. es ist nicht mehr möglich sein telefon so zu benutzen wie es eigentlich sein sollte.
was kann man tun, bin erst jetzt auf dieses forum gestossen.
grüße aus hamburg


----------



## rolf76 (13 Dezember 2005)

*Neue Rufnummer als Schutz vor Telefonterror - Kosten*

Eine nerven- und zeitschonende, dafür teure Möglichkeit ist die *Änderung der Rufnummer*:



			
				z.B. schrieb:
			
		

> Deutsche Telekom Wo kann ich meine Festnetznummer ändern lassen?
> Die Änderung Ihrer Festnetznummer können Sie per E-Mail beauftragen.
> Die Änderung einer Rufnummer ist kostenpflichtig (Stand: Dezember 2003: *59,95 EUR*).



In diesem Fall sollte dann von Anfang an einer Veröffentlichung der Nummer widersprochen werden (siehe z.B. hier zur Rückwärtssuche).

Hinzu kommt natürlich der Aufwand, die Nummer den erwünschten Anrufern mitzuteilen.


----------



## Anonymous (13 Dezember 2005)

*08004141 terror*

die antwort haben wir schon lange
wer gewährleistet denn, dass die neue nummer nicht wieder angerufen wird. immerhin wären das bei uns mal eben für den anbieter schlappe 1000 euro, geiles geschäft. diese antwort hilft nun nicht weiter.
trotzdem danke


----------



## Reducal (13 Dezember 2005)

*Re: 08004141 terror*



			
				gast2 schrieb:
			
		

> antwort hilft nun nicht weiter.


Dann helft Euch selbst - Telefone abmelden! Das meine ich im Ernst - vorübergehend (1 Monat) den Anschluss für eingehende Anrufe sperren lassen. Wenn der Anrufer immer nur die Nachricht bekommt, dass der Anschluss nicht erreichbar ist, dann wird ihm das Spiel schon vergehen. Sollte ein technische Fehler dahinter stehen, bleibt Euch in der Tat nichts anderes übrig, als die Nummer zu wechseln bzw. den Provider mit einem Anwalt in die Pflicht zur Klärung der Störung zu nehmen.


----------



## Anonymous (13 Dezember 2005)

*08004141*

also diese tipps, sorry. ich bin selbständig und kann nicht einen monat mein festnetz und handy abmelden, nur weil irgendwelche leute meinen, uns zu nerven. inzwischen kann uns keiner mehr erreichen, da festnetz nur noch der AB läuft, sehr schlecht fürs geschäft, auch das handy ist meist aus. das was diese leute treiben ist geschäftsschädigend.
und nochmals zum mitschreiben, wir haben schon alles in die wege geleitet, was ging.  seit einem halben jahr geht das so. danke trotzdem für die tipps, helfen aber leider nicht weiter, da wir das alles schon gemacht haben.
schade, dass hier keiner was KONKRETES sagen kann.
liebe grüße aus hamburg


----------



## SEP (13 Dezember 2005)

*Re: 08004141*



			
				gast2 schrieb:
			
		

> das was diese leute treiben ist geschäftsschädigend.
> und nochmals zum mitschreiben, wir haben schon alles in die wege geleitet, was ging.


Sicher?

Mir fällt da zunächst mal eine Staatsanwaltschaft ein, die ja mal dem Telefonterroristen nachermitteln kann - technisch lässt sich (wenn man will) schon heraus kriegen, wer anruft.

Ansonsten - falls Anrufernummer bekannt - habe ich die Bundesnetzagentur im Hinterkopf, die sich bei Rufnummernmissbrauch doch glatt für zustündig befinden könnte ...

Beides schon probiert?

Dann würde mich interessieren, warum da keine Hilfe zu Stande kam.


----------



## Reducal (13 Dezember 2005)

*Re: 08004141*



			
				SEP schrieb:
			
		

> Mir fällt da zunächst mal eine Staatsanwaltschaft ein, die ja mal dem Telefonterroristen nachermitteln kann


@ SEP, lies nochmal nach, der Arme ist in Hamburg! Leider hat man es dort nicht so eng mit der Verfolgung.

@ gast2, mir ist klar, dass unsere Tips womöglich unzureichend sind. Aber letztendlich ist das Dein Problem und Du kannst Dir bei Deinen Entscheidungen Unterstützung holen oder lässt es eben sein. Zaubern können wir hier auch nicht.
 :magic:


----------



## Anonymous (13 Januar 2006)

*Abweisen mit PC möglich*

Wenn die Numeer bzw. Vorwahl 08004141 übertragen wird bei eingehenden Anrufen würde ich z.B. per ISDN-Monitor abweisen. Dann istv Ruhe z.H. und es kostet den Anrufer oder Betreiber eine Einheit.
PowerisdnMonitor würde gehen. Nur der PC muss laufen.
Gruesse aus Hamburg.


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Mai 2006)

*AW: R-Call 08004141*

manu:
es betrifft mich seit einer woche regelmäßig auch und dann immer nachts!
habeb mich mit T-com in verbindung gesetzt:es gibt da eine lösung:eine sperre errichten lassen von T-Com aus!Preis:10Euro einmalig und dann monatlichl1,99.Für die erstezeitwäredies doch eine lösung.Oder wie sieht ihr das!Mann bekommt es zugesammt und kam alle rufnummersperren lassen rein oder raus oder beides!Endlich Nachts wieder schlafen!!1


----------



## thommy2010 (7 Juli 2006)

*AW: R-Call 08004141*

Für die vielen Leute,die eine Fritz! Box oder ähnliche Geräte haben, ist die Sache odch ganz einfach. Einfach die 08004141 als Rufnummernsperre (eingehend) einrichten und fertig... Kost nix, is ganz einfach.


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Juli 2006)

*AW: R-Call 08004141*



			
				Nebelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Hm ...
> 
> Diese R-Calls werden auch gerne von Sparfüchsen mit den Namen "Bringemilchmit" oder "Ichverspätemich" genutzt.



Was mit Bringemilchmit unfug ist. Überlege kurz und du kommst drauf.

Gruß


----------



## TK-Insider (7 Juli 2006)

*R-Call auf Reaktion des Anrufbeantworters*



			
				TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> jupp11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Leute,
zuerst habe ich ja auch gelacht und könnte zu diesem Thema noch manchen Joke beisteuern.
Viel bedenklicher ist inzwischen im TK-Markt, dass es sich offensichtlich für manche Anbieter kommerziell lohnt, zumindest Rechnungsforderungen einzutreiben bzw. den betroffenen Teilnehmervertragspartner als Zahlungspflichtigen heranzuziehen. Hier wird doch auf die Dummheit und Unwissenheit spekuliert, wobei zarte Widerstandsversuche mit juristischen Granaten unterdrückt werden. Selbst wenn nur ein kleiner Anteil die Zahlung verweigert, wird irgendwann diese Vorgehensweise bzw. faktische Beweisumkehr zumindest Gewohnheitsrecht bzw. als allgemeine Verfahrenspraxis hoffähig. Wie weit sind wir eigentlich im Rechtsstaat schon gesunken, dass vor dem Hintergrund von modernen Geschäftsabläufen solche "Mätzchen" nicht formal von Anfang an ausgeschlossen, d.h. wenn schon nicht unterbunden, zumindest aber regulatorisch in Frage gestellt werden.


----------



## Fars (14 August 2006)

*AW: R-Call 08004141*

Ich werde jeden Tag genervt von dieser R-CallNummer und weiß nicht was ich dagegen tun kann.Und was kann ich tun damit die Nummer des Anrufers gezeigt wird?


----------



## jupp11 (14 August 2006)

*AW: R-Call 08004141*



			
				Fars schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde jeden Tag genervt von dieser R-CallNummer und weiß nicht was ich dagegen tun kann.Und was kann ich tun damit die Nummer des Anrufers gezeigt wird?


Außer jedesmal auflegen wahrscheinlich nichts oder die Rufnummer wechseln und die 
neue Nummer nicht mehr im Telefonverzeichnis eintragen lassen und die Nummer nur noch
 wirklich vertrauenswürdigen Personen geben.
 (So mache ich das jedenfalls und habe mit keinerlei Telefonspam Probleme) 

Nummer anzeigen lassen? Was sollte das bringen, das kann sogar von Telefonzellen
gemacht werden. Willst du die Telefonzelle verklagen? 

j.


----------



## BenTigger (15 August 2006)

*AW: R-Call 08004141*



			
				Fars schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde jeden Tag genervt von dieser R-CallNummer und weiß nicht was ich dagegen tun kann.



Auf deren Seite stehts unter Häufige Fragen:
http://www.r-call-by-call.de/faq.php



> Es gibt drei Möglichkeiten, ungewollte R-Gespräche zu vermeiden.
> 
> 1. Sie können kostenlos bestimmte Zielrufnummern für unseren Dienst sperren lassen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Unregistriert (11 September 2006)

*AW: R-Call 08004141*

Sorry, hatte leider keine Zeit die gesamten Beiträge zu lesen, daher weiss ich auch nicht, ob dieser Lösungsvorschlag schon genannt wurde:

die Lösung ist ganz einfach, einfach eine Fritz Box kaufen, falls noch nicht
vorhanden, eine aktuelle Firmware verwenden, in die Anrufliste der Box gehen
die Mistnummer 08004141 kopieren, auf das Menü Rufsperre gehen und eine neue Regel für einkommende Anrufe erstellen, dort mit einfügen die 0800....
Nummer eintragen und schon ist alles gut.

Ich bin genau einmal von denen angerufen worden und zwei Minuten später war die Sperre in der Fritz Box aktiv.
Zum Test habe ich dann meine Handynummer gesperrt und mit meinem Handy meine Festnetznummer angerufen - Geben Sie bitte die Geheimzahl ein und drücken Sie die Rautetaste - bekam ich zu hören. Meine Frau hat ein wenig zeitversetzt dann vom Festnetz aus ihre Handynummer angerufen und der Anruf wurde durchgestellt.
Soll heissen auch wenn die anrufen - das kann man dann ja nicht mehr merken - sind weiterhin ausgehende Anrufe vom Festnetzt möglich.

Ich liebe diese Box (FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7170 (UI), Firmware-Version 29.04.15).


----------



## Unregistriert (24 November 2006)

*AW: R-Call 08004141*

ich habe seit wochen telefonterror und man kann nichts machen ,obwohl ich weiss wer es ist ,kann nur der mobilanbieter regestriert werden...wie geht es am einfachsten sich dagegen zu wehren

j.


----------



## Captain Picard (24 November 2006)

*AW: R-Call 08004141*

demnächst ganz easy
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=175470#post175470


> Ebenfalls im neuen Telekommunikationsgesetz wird festgelegt, dass bei der Bundesnetzagentur eine Sperr-Liste mit Rufnummern geführt wird, die von R-Gesprächsdiensten zu sperren sind.


----------

